# Trusting Karat on jewerly



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2008)

Does everyone think that you can trust the karat marking on jewerly at
say walmart or store like that?

Reason I ask is they have a 12.57 gram 10k neclace on sale for 109.00
I get that to be 5.19 grams of gold with a value of about 150.00 seems like a good deal, but only if the karat is true.


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2008)

I would assume it should be trustworthy. And if it isn't, you have the makings of a lawsuit.

Quite possibly Walmart just hasn't adjusted its prices for gold jewelry yet.
Take advantage of that, I'm sure Walmart won't miss the money.


Lou


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 9, 2008)

Lou is absolutely right.
with large chain retailers like wal mart, they dont base their prices on gold value. they probably bought a gross of those necklaces five or more years ago. that said, they dont have far to go to recover their profits.
thats not a bad idea. hit up all the clearance sales at jc penny, macys, etc.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 9, 2008)

I actually just heard from a friend that Wally world is one of the more reputable retailers for Karat hallwarks accuracy.

Glynn


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking, I do not see them marking jewerly up and down depending on metals price. I was hoping that someone on here was a worker and could tell us if they do.


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Mar 10, 2008)

i used to work loss prevention at wally world, and i can tell you, their prices are set by corporate. never rising, "always falling". as the ad goes.
if you can find it to work to your advantage, i say go for it!


----------



## junkelly (Mar 10, 2008)

This post encouraged me to go check my local walmart. I brought my own scale with me, and a rough price guide by weight. I was ready to buy as much as my humble bank account would have allowed. Alas, the best deal I could find was ~$155 worth of gold (a 10k necklace) on sale for $198.

Maybe next time,
-junkelly


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, I baught that neclace price 109. weight 12.57 grams 10 K also got 2 rings 10k 8.1 grams total 40.00. There was more and maybe my being in a small town were they do not move as much has worked in my favor. Wish I had more hard cash, I may take in some copper to tranfer over. I figure I could put the stuff on ebay and make 30 percent easy the way they bid :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2008)

Went back and baught some more today, making even more money on the purchases with gold over 1000.00 now. Not sure when to put this stuff on ebay anybody think there is a end in site to the price going up?

I do know that I definately have to liquidate before it stops.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 14, 2008)

hey james i deal with howard johnson. i belive that is his name . he e-mails me at least 2 times a day . and he is a expert on the stock exchange and i get the stock quotes every day and there is no fear of the pms prices going down any time soon . in fact he says that by the time next christmas gold will be well over $2000.00. so my suggestion is any body doing refining that they hold on to there final product untill they really have to sell because pms is and will continue to rise each and every day . so i hope this helps every body out as far as to make the right decions and if you guys want i can report this every day on here if you guys want . i can let you know whats going on as far as the stocks go. also one more thing and please this is only my thoughts on this . i would not fear as far as buying gold right now , infact if i were you guys i would buy as much as posable simply because you might lose money right now but if you hold on to your gold it will go up and then you will make a profit . a huge profit at that . so get as much as posable . i hope this helps every body . every body have a great weekend .

donald


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 14, 2008)

I never listened to gold prophets. Half are right and half are wrong. The best way is to turn your money, ASAP. A large number of intelligent buying/selling cycles will always make more money than holding it and hoping the market will smile on you. Always. Pay no attention to the market. Buy and sell. Buy and sell.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 14, 2008)

I have baught most of the left over clearance items. I have been tracking the prices and none of the prices have moved. There are some
not on sale items that if gold continues its upward march matched with the over pricing on ebay that I may make some money on. I am going to put my stuff on ebay next week to get money to by the rest.

I have 39.3 grams of 10k now and I have $325 invested makes me about 20.00 a gram but the cheap pieces that are left are lite and 20.00 each.

looks like gold is fetching in the 28.00 per gram content mark, oh raaaaaa.


----------



## Ageo308 (Mar 19, 2008)

Having been in the industry for quite some time now i must admit you make your profit when you buy not when you sell.

I would rather gaurantee a fixed margin profit then buy and pray for it to go up. If your gonna do that then you might aswell goto the casino.


----------



## JustinNH (Mar 21, 2008)

hmmm. this topic inspired me to go to Walmart and check out their jewelry... I found 4 boxes of earings regular price 20 bucks on sale (not marked, the lady just mentioned it to me) for 5 bucks a box... Ended up being 5.8 grams of 10k gold for 20 bucks. I didnt think that sounded too bad and if all else fails, i'll give a box to my girlfriend or sister haha


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 10, 2008)

I am new to any kind of PM dealings past converters but buy all I can possibly afford and a little that I can't. It's gonna pay and it' gonna pay big. I agree with Donald completely


----------



## donald236 (Apr 11, 2008)

hi guys just wanted to let every body know about the gold prices on spot values as of right now as you know is going up and down like a roller coaster but don't fear . the euro dollar and oil prices are getting steady again . so that simply means that gold will start easing its way back up . its going to take a little time but it looks promising that the gold price will get its margin over the $1000.00 mark. so don't fear about it and keep saving and refining . you are bond to make that profit margin we've all been dreaming about . 

Donald


----------

